# ?Sick Platy Fry



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 13, 13day old Platy fry in a birthing tank. Today one of the fry is sitting at the bottom. It tries to swim up to the top but promptly sinks. Is this swim bladder? If so is it infectious and is there a cure?
Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe, maybe not. I will guess maybe not for now since it's only one fish with a problem, and since that particular problem is a common risk faced by baby fish.


----------

